# Middle Peak Quarry, Derbyshire - Jan 09



## 85 Vintage (Jan 11, 2009)

There's a history of quarrying and mining on this site. Lead was mined here for about 2000 years, until the lead began to run out when the site changed to a limestone quarry. It seems as though the lagoons are popular with bathers in summer as I read a few articles about the police being called to the site.

The first thing that hit was the size of the place, could easily picture the huge dumper trucks driving around the place. There's no buildings left on site, but quite a few interesting bits.

Can see why the colour of my car is Lagoon Blue as it's quite similar to the lagoons here.






This is looking back towards the main entrance, the lagoons are just below to the left















Push the button..










Weigh Bridges,





I wasn't sure they were weight bridges until I noticed objects coming from the ground at each corner





The belt from one of the conveyors




















I noticed a few of these dotted around the site





Cake rock? 















A couple for the brickies..















The only thing that looked like it could be a peice of machinery





Apart from in here...





Excuse the poor pic, only had mt small torch with me




I didn't see how far the drain looking things at the back went as my feet were geeting wet as it was.











Sardines anyone?















Rest on photobucket, http://s2.photobucket.com/albums/y31/mig_v6/Middle Peak Quarry/?start=0


----------



## goodeavens (Jan 11, 2009)

excellent site & pictures 85 Vintage, nice to see the old Tarmac logo in pic 11, haven`t seen that for some time. I had my first job with them in 1983


----------



## Foxylady (Jan 11, 2009)

Wow, massive site! Love seeing all the various bits of remains there too...a very interesting site.
Great piece of cake rock, unless it was a fossilised sandwich? 
Excellent stuff.


----------



## TK421 (Jan 11, 2009)

What a vast site, great report. I love that English Electric sign, and I am strangely drawn to the photo of the sardine tin, well done!


----------



## smiffy (Jan 11, 2009)

Great site for a blast on my dirt bike


----------



## ricasso (Jan 11, 2009)

I'm sure I've said it before but I'll say it again, ya cant beat rusty machinery! excellent pics, well done


----------



## smileysal (Jan 11, 2009)

That looks great, and lots of interesting bits and pieces to be looked at too. Interested in the drain and where it goes to as well. 

excellent pics mate, I do like this.

 Sal


----------



## Neosea (Jan 11, 2009)

Nice find, thanks


----------



## BigLoada (Jan 11, 2009)

Thats huge! Great site you found, qurries are well cool.


----------



## Sabtr (Jan 11, 2009)

Offroad heaven!

Tis a big one this - reminds me of a close shave we had up here. 

Apart from the industrial side of this place I would wander round looking for some nice crystals.

Thanks for posting.


----------



## BonkeyDollocks (Jan 26, 2009)

I have a couple of pics of a Derbyshire Stone in house magazine when they owned the quarry before Tarmac bought them out in the early 70s. Hope you enjoy them.


----------



## the|td4 (Jan 26, 2009)

Sausage said:


> Offroad heaven!




Lol I was just thinking that! A place to test my safari snorkel if ever there was one!


----------



## fezzyben (Jan 26, 2009)

good stuff mate. did you notice the fenced off bit near the lakes where you can hear running water??


----------

